# Great Stuff (Insulated Foam) Groundbreaker



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I wanted to do a Prop How To for people that haven't worked with Insulated foam for a prop. I love working with Great Stuff, but the most important thing is you do not want to get it on your hands or clothes. I got it on my hands and it took a week to get off, so please wear latex gloves over your hands.









The first step I did making this prop is making the skull. I had a plastic skull that I carefully cut in three parts. After I cut the skull I used vaseline to spread around the inside of the skull to prevent sticking. I duct taped the skull up and added the insulated foam. Dr.Kreepy1 did an excellent video on making skull molds that I will give you the link to 



(This will take 3 to 4 days to dry. I usually make a few foam skulls to have so I don't have to wait. I use them in place of the foam mannequin heads I use to buy)

The second part I made the body out of 1/2 pvc pipe (10ft) cut in four pieces. I used 1 3/4 tee elbow to connect the arms, neck and body. Than I needed 2 3/4 45 degree elbows for the arms. I used one pool noodle cut in three pieces to help form the body. I just hot glued that on to the pvc.









Step three you will want to do the hands now. I was still working on my hands so I skipped to step four, but it makes more sense to do them before applying the Great stuff. BlackCat from the NJ/PA make and take showed me how to do mine, but to make it easier BoneDancer did an excellent how to on the forum: When you use the pvc pipe make sure you get two small pieces of 3/4 pvc pipe so it slips right over the 1/2 pvc pipe on the body. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17038
I guess you could add great stuff right to the frame, but I used latex and cotton balls to form the hand. Make sure you apply latex to the tubing than use a small piece of cotton balls on the joints, top fingers and to shape some areas. Latex over the cotton than let dry. You should be ok with one coat of latex because you will be applying Great Stuff over some of the hands. Let Dry than hot glue onto the arms.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Step four I put a a piece of cardboard box on the floor under my prop so I could add the Great Stuff. Remember Great Stuff is expanding foam so it will expand after drying. Spray the expanding foam on the front part of the body including arms/hands, but make sure you put something under it. Let it dry! If you have extra Great stuff left in the can you can use it to make organs for another project, but if I recall you should be pretty much done with the can. After it dries turn it over and do the back. You might have to use your latex glove to help form it to the arm this will be very messy! Let it dry! It takes a few hours.









Step five I mounted the prop to a board by using an 3/4 fitting that fit flush to the board that I hot glued. I also screwed the prop to the board, but you might find a better way to secure your prop to the board. After I had the prop secured to the board I spray painted it black, but if you would rather do a corpse that wasn't burned you could paint it whatever color you want.









Step six I carved holes for the eyes and the mouth/teeth than I hot glued them. After I hot glued them than I proceeded to use some clay which you can use pottery clay or air-dry clay. 








I formed the face than used latex over the clay. I also used left over spider webs to have the face look like it was melting. Just apply latex to the face and stick the webs to the latex than stretch. After placing the webs where you want it just latex over the webs. Let dry! Than carefully paint over it which I used Acrylic paint. (Folk Art)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Step seven you basically just fine tune it. You can add hair which I used dollar store hair that I tied strands in a knot and hot glued. Than I poked it into the foam.
















You can also add more great stuff to places that are empty and just spray paint the area after it dries. I think I ended up using three cans total during the whole process. I also added red spray paint to areas to give it some depth. Also I burned the hair and shirt to make it more believable. Ok well I hope that wasn't too confusing. I will also attach the finished prop picture. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to PM me. I will be happy to answer any questions especially if I didn't make myself clear in the tutorial.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Joisey, where did you get the teeth?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought the dentures a few years back on ebay. I bought them for a mask that I was going to make, but I didn't use it for that. So I thought I would use it for this prop. Oh and yes I did wash them for entire week after receiving them. It is funny what people will list on ebay. Also I bought the eyes on ebay from this seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/4prs-Scare-Fake...ef771b372&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14#ht_2437wt_1165


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great instructions. Vaseline has so many uses...I meant Great Stuff. Great Stuff has so many uses.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, looks really gross.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I love that thing - great step by step


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice how-to Sharon he came out great. Going to start to call you the great stuff queen. LOL


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks you guys! I do love my Great Stuff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice, you should hook a wiper motor up to it, lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Vlad  Hey don't you think one wiper motor project is enough this year? I think I take too much of your time as it is at the Make and Takes already.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Excellent crispy looking figure. And I agree, you can find most anything on ebay...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great how-to Sharon. You make it look so easy. (hate you)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...thanks Elaine. Now since you are feeling better I want you to make one before the make and take. Now get to work!!!  Oh and I know you don't hate me because I know better not to get on your bad side!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

You got great stuff Joiseygal.....I like him


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was really cool how you did that. Nice job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job Sharon! You are the Great Stuff Queen!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great how-to and a great finished groundbreaker! Love the expression - looks like he's very surprised on being alive again!


----------

